
Show HN: I wrote a simple serverless platform for Ruby developers - parruda
https://faastruby.io
======
stevekemp
It looks like you've got a broken link in your documentation:

> git@gitlab.com.com:USER/my-functions.git

Note the ".com.com".

~~~
parruda
Thanks for pointing that out! Fixed.

